# Chinese stocks



## ces123 (2 May 2009)

> China Economic Scan Weekly Stockmarket Review – 1 May 2009
> 
> Chinese stocks finished the week up with the Hang Seng rising 1.7%, the Shanghai Composite up 1.2%, the Shenzhen Component up 2%, and Taiwan’s TAIEX up 1.9% following a 6.7% rally in Taiwanese stocks on Thursday. The past week was full of earnings announcements with mixed results across the board. Zhongwang raised $1.26 billion, and Goldman Sachs increased their forecast for Chinese stocks.
> 
> ...




http://www.chinaeconomicscan.com/weekreview1may09stocks.html


----------



## ces123 (2 May 2009)

And for those with a keen interest here's the economic review:



> China Economic Scan Weekly Economic Review – 1 May 2009
> 
> In the past week SASAC revealed SOE profits dropped 42%, and the government announced it would spend an additional 70 billion yuan of its 4 trillion yuan stimulus package. Internationally, China and Taiwan finished talks productively and positively, and China signed a free trade deal with Peru after a year of negotiations.
> 
> ...




http://www.chinaeconomicscan.com/weekreview1may09econ.html


----------



## noirua (28 March 2022)

China property giant Evergrande suspends share trading again
					

China's property firms have struggled in the wake of Beijing's drive to curb excessive debt in the real estate sector, as well as rampant consumer speculation. Among those embroiled in the crisis is Evergrande, one of the country's largest developers, which has been involved in restructuring...




					economictimes.indiatimes.com
				



The International Monetary Fund warned in late January that the property funding crisis could have spillover effects on the broader economy and global markets.


----------



## divs4ever (29 March 2022)

noirua said:


> China property giant Evergrande suspends share trading again
> 
> 
> China's property firms have struggled in the wake of Beijing's drive to curb excessive debt in the real estate sector, as well as rampant consumer speculation. Among those embroiled in the crisis is Evergrande, one of the country's largest developers, which has been involved in restructuring...
> ...



 yes anyone that remotely understands the debt/credit market  could see that coming  , luckily some Australian REITs   have also taken heed and have  reduced their leverage  or are actively reducing debt by asset sales  .

 but that caution will still ripple through the markets , delayed/abandoned projects , costs cut  , etc etc


----------

